# The Mother Of All Home Theaters! Kipnis Studio Standard - Cine Beta.



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

This was posted before but it is the first time I have seen it...so maybe others missed it as well. Here is a post from early this year: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30767


Anyway,

While we all know George Lucas was the driving force in theater sound (Pretty much invented home theater) and "The STAG" at the Skywalker Ranch is the State of The Art: http://skysound.com/qtvr/qtvr_tour_stag.html

Some have tried to designed theirs after it:
http://www.electronichouse.com/article/demo_theater_modeled_after_skywalker_ranchs_stag/

However, these guys have gone way over the top with their home theater. Ladies and Gentleman, welcome to the Kipnis Studio Standard - Cine Beta:
http://www.kipnis-studios.com/The_Kipnis_Studio_Standard/KSS.html

*OMG!*


----------



## Kipnis Studios (Nov 12, 2008)

WLDock said:


> This was posted before but it is the first time I have seen it...so maybe others missed it as well. Here is a post from early this year:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30767
> 
> 
> ...


What a tremendous roll-out!!!

Can I answer any questions?


Cheers - 

Jeremy


www.Kipnis-Studios.com

www.EpiphanyRecordings.com

www.VideoCalibration.com


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

How did you discover the DIYMA Forum?


----------



## Kipnis Studios (Nov 12, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> How did you discover the DIYMA Forum?


I monitor all internet traffic about KSS very, very closely! And because of this thread and one other, here at DIYMA, I was drawn to read what people were saying.

And since I like what everyone is saying, here I am! 


Cheers -

Jeremy


www.Kipnis-Studios.com

www.EpiphanyRecordings.com

www.VideoCalibration.com


----------



## skierxx5556 (Dec 1, 2006)

So is this in your Greenwich store? Can anyone just walk in and experience this?


----------



## Kipnis Studios (Nov 12, 2008)

skierxx5556 said:


> So is this in your Greenwich store? Can anyone just walk in and experience this?


I have no store 

But instead, I offer you a unique showroom, available by special appointment, only!

May I extend an invitation to you for a complete demonstration of your personal favorites?


Cheers -

Jeremy


www.Kipnis-Studios.com

www.EpiphanyRecordings.com

www.VideoCalibration.com


----------



## skierxx5556 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kipnis Studios said:


> I have no store
> 
> But instead, I offer you a unique showroom, available by special appointment, only!
> 
> ...


I would love to come and check out some of this equipment, as long as I dont have to purchase anything, I know I cant afford anything that you have pictured on your website.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

If I am every out that way I will be sure to set up an appointment.


----------



## Kipnis Studios (Nov 12, 2008)

skierxx5556 said:


> I would love to come and check out some of this equipment, as long as I dont have to purchase anything, I know I cant afford anything that you have pictured on your website.


You are most welcome to join us, here at KSS. But don't be surprised if you come away finding some aspect of my work scalable, and therefore affordable, perhaps more so than you might have imagined.


Cheers -

Jeremy


www.Kipnis-Studios.com

www.EpiphanyRecordings.com

www.VideoCalibration.com


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

That Beta room looks somewhat similar to something I saw awhile back- I believe it was a Chinese audiophile who collected tens of millions of dollars worth of high end and rare equipment and had floors of an old warehouse converted into his home, each floor with a themed showcase for his equipment. You have some pretty sweet equipment there. I'm jealous! Wish I lived closer for sure... welcome to the club.


----------



## Kipnis Studios (Nov 12, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> That Beta room looks somewhat similar to something I saw awhile back- I believe it was a Chinese audiophile who collected tens of millions of dollars worth of high end and rare equipment and had floors of an old warehouse converted into his home, each floor with a themed showcase for his equipment. You have some pretty sweet equipment there. I'm jealous! Wish I lived closer for sure... welcome to the club.


Thanks!

You must be talking about the "The World's #1 Audiophile!":

http://www.avguide.com/blog/the-worlds-number-one-audiophile

And he certainly is!!! But from my standpoint, each room and system is tuned to sound really good with certain music - which can sound phenomenal! But then you really need a lot of systems to suite a wide and varying taste in music, much less movies and television.

But he is certainly an aficionado of great audio equipment and of recordings, in general. Amazing 

Cheers -

Jeremy

www.Kipnis-Studios.com

www.EpiphanyRecordings.com

www.VideoCalibration.com


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

WLDock said:


> This was posted before but it is the first time I have seen it...so maybe others missed it as well. Here is a post from early this year:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30767
> 
> 
> ...


I'm confused. The first link you posted is in reference to the same Cine Beta system in the last link you posted.

Regardless, I'm in awe. I want to hear this system so bad that my teeth hurt. Jeremy... what's the nearest airport?


----------



## Kipnis Studios (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> I'm confused. The first link you posted is in reference to the same Cine Beta system in the last link you posted.
> 
> Regardless, I'm in awe. I want to hear this system so bad that my teeth hurt. Jeremy... what's the nearest airport?


The closest is Danbury, CT - about 10 minutes away from KSS. There is also Westchester, NY and Bradley International - each about 50 minutes.

We also have a Helli-Pad at the nearest Elementary School, about 2 minutes away! 

Cheers -

Jeremy

www.Kipnis-Studios.com

www.EpiphanyRecordings.com

Video Calibration Labs


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

BlackSapphire said:


> I'm confused. The first link you posted is in reference to the same Cine Beta system in the last link you posted.
> Regardless, I'm in awe. I want to hear this system so bad that my teeth hurt. Jeremy... what's the nearest airport?


 I was just providing a link to the previous post about the Cine Beta because the forum police would have come out and accused me of not searching because the topic was brought up before. I just wanted to start my own topic be cause I am sure others missed the first topic. Nothing new to add....just adding my own words to it.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

WLDock said:


> I was just providing a link to the previous post about the Cine Beta because the forum police would have come out and accused me of not searching because the topic was brought up before. I just wanted to start my own topic be cause I am sure others missed the first topic. Nothing new to add....just adding my own words to it.


The forum police are hungry.... stalking their next victim.


----------



## Kipnis Studios (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> The forum police are hungry.... stalking their next victim.


They should come by for a complete demonstration! 

PS: If you like my Cine Designs, check out my Record Company:


www.EpiphanyRecordings.com


Cheers -

Jeremy

www.Kipnis-Studios.com

Video Calibration Labs


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Kipnis Studios said:


> PS: If you like my Cine Designs, check out my Record Company:


Is Igor your brother? There probably aren't a ton of Kipnis' around. I might have to try one of your albums out.


----------



## Kipnis Studios (Nov 12, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> Is Igor your brother? There probably aren't a ton of Kipnis' around. I might have to try one of your albums out.


Actually, Igor was my father (the keyboardist) and Alexander (the Basso) was my grandfather. Thus, I am the third generation of musical, photographic, and cinema enthusiasts and professionals.

You'll find my father on several of my albums (EP1, EP2, EP7), and another two on the Chesky label (CD75, CD77) - all available on CD or for download as MP3, Flac, WAV, or PCM (DRM Free). In total, he recorded 106 solo albums, and 45 as keyboard accompanist.

Cheers -

Jeremy

www.Kipnis-Studios.com

www.EpiphanyRecordings.com

Video Calibration Labs


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

I saw this in a magazine recently...very nice room.


----------



## Kipnis Studios (Nov 12, 2008)

SQCherokee said:


> I saw this in a magazine recently...very nice room.


Many Thanks 

Do you remember which magazine?

Cheers -

Jeremy

www.Kipnis-Studios.com

www.EpiphanyRecordings.com

Video Calibration Labs


----------

